

iPhone 5 - Will it look like this? - ewebbuddy
http://www.ewebbuddy.com/2012/01/iphone-5-will-it-look-like-this
This one is a concept design by designer Antonio.
======
ewebbuddy
Has there been any official communication regarding the launch of iPhone 5
this year?

